

No, Google is not making the Android SDK proprietary. What’s the fuss about? - CrankyBear
http://www.zdnet.com/no-google-is-not-making-the-android-sdk-proprietary-whats-the-fuss-about-7000009406/

======
nickheer
> This clause applies to the SDK binary, not the SDK source code files, and it
> has been around for years. The SDK source code, like almost all of Android,
> is covered by the Apache Software License 2 (ASLv2).

Interesting. The very first section of the license agreement appears (IANAL)
to disagree with that:

> 1.1 The Android Software Development Kit (referred to in this License
> Agreement as the “SDK” and specifically including the Android system files,
> packaged APIs, and Google APIs add-ons) is licensed to you subject to the
> terms of this License Agreement. This License Agreement forms a legally
> binding contract between you and Google in relation to your use of the SDK.

"Android system files, packaged APIs, and Google APIs add-ons" are all covered
under the term "SDK" in its use in the license agreement. Of course, "Android
system files" is quite vague.

------
gwillen
I don't know where the truth lies, but I can tell you that the author of this
piece is clueless.

